# Gaunt's Ghost's Yoncy



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Spoilers ahead, be wary!

So...who the hell is the Yoncy, the little girl?

In _Salvation's Reach_ one of the minor characters mentions Gol's children as both being boys. When Daur's girlfriend mentions that Criid, who had adopted his kid after the Hive war, actually has a boy and a girl the minor character shrugs and says she must have been mistaken.

I thought she was mistaken...until I looked back at _Necropolis_. Yoncy IS a boy. The narration says he's a boy. Dalin refers to Yoncy as a he.

My mind was blown. I haven't checked where exactly Yoncy goes from a boy to a girl. Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont know, i want to say it goes back and forth. been awhile, so who knows.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you figure it was just Abnett making a mistake and trying to cover it, or is there a more sinister reason?

You'd figure that Gol, who has always watched both Dalin and Yoncy, would have realized his son suddenly turned into a girl...


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont know. the thing with Yoncy was weird, which makes me wonder if he/she might play a part in it later. 

i thought in straight silver Yoncy was a girl, but I don't remember. Would have to reread it. 

its not like there havent been mistakes. In "The Armour of Contempt" it makes it sound like Dalin and Gol knew eachother, but then in "Only in Death" it makes it sound like Dalin and Gol didn't know eachother, when Dalin went before Gol. Like he didn't know that was his father.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Probably happened during Gol's full moron mode phase, which is why he didn't notice.

Midnight


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I (quickly) looked through the first 3 books after Necropolis and didn't see anything mentioning Yoncy's gender.

I do remember in _The Armour of Contempt_ Dalin, who is experiencing war for the first time, mentions that he wishes he was a little kid against and playing with paper boats with his little sister.

Assuming that's chronologically correct, that would mean the switch would have been done very early.


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Probably happened during Gol's full moron mode phase, which is why he didn't notice.
> 
> Midnight


which? because Gol was a major I believe by that point in Armour of Contempt, and fully functional.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I always thought he tried to pass off not knowing Dalin because he Gol wanted to avoid the situation as much as possible. It was an open secret, yeah, but Gol wanted to shrug it off.

Well, at least in _Salvation's Reach_ he seems to openly acknowledge Dalin to his face that he's his father.


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

hailene said:


> I always thought he tried to pass off not knowing Dalin because he Gol wanted to avoid the situation as much as possible. It was an open secret, yeah, but Gol wanted to shrug it off.
> 
> Well, at least in _Salvation's Reach_ he seems to openly acknowledge Dalin to his face that he's his father.


yeah, but Only in Death he Dalin goes before Gol, and is like do i know you? but in the previous novel, it seemed like Dalin knew exactly who Gol was, Gol just chose to keep his distance.

because when Dalin is in the fighting, he goes on to think something about how his father would just be apart of his life or something, that there is no normal in the guard.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Could you cite the exact passages? My memory is a bit fuzzy on the specifics.


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

not at the moment. im a few states away from my books. i can try looking this weekend.

i made a thread about it last year over in the fiction section, and i think i might have included the passages there if you want to try looking for them there.


----------



## Run3 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Actually the do state that Yoncy is a girl in Necropolis!!... here is a quick excerpt fromt he book:*

Holding the infant and pulling the small boy by the hand, Tona Criid ran through the burning northern section of the Commercia. The boy was crying now. She couldn’t help that. If they could make the docks, she could get them clear across the river and to safely. But the routes were packed. As fast as refugees came into the hive from the south, inhabitants were fleeing to the north.

“Where we going?” asked the boy, Dalin.

“Somewhere safe,” Tona told him.

“Who are you?”

“I’m your Aunt Tona.”

“I don’t have an aunt.”

“You do now. And so does Yancy here.”

*“She’s Yoncy.”*

“Yeah, whatever. Come on.” Tona tried to thread them through the massing crowds that filled the transit channels down to the docks, but they were jammed tight.

“Where are we going?” asked the kid again as they sheltered in a barter-house awning to avoid the press.

“Away. To the river” That was the plan. But with the crowds this thick, she didn’t know if it was going to be possible. Maybe they’d be safer in the city, under the Shield.

The baby began to cry.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Run3 said:


> *Actually the do state that Yoncy is a girl in Necropolis!!... here is a quick excerpt fromt he book:*
> 
> *“She’s Yoncy.”*


Which edition of the book you have? I looked up the passage in my paper back version (year 2005) and it says "he's Yoncy."

Perhaps they rewrote the line in later editions?


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if a gremlin got into the works in the earlier editions proofing/print-run, changing a he to a she. It is always possible that this could be a Publisher's/Printer's cock-up, rather than an Author getting it wrong. This seems the more likely if later editions are different; something so small could be missed for quite a while.

GFP


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

I have she's as well, so I always just thought Yoncy was a girl


----------



## Run3 (Jul 27, 2012)

hailene said:


> Which edition of the book you have? I looked up the passage in my paper back version (year 2005) and it says "he's Yoncy."
> 
> Perhaps they rewrote the line in later editions?


I have the e-book, hence the nice copy paste 
I noticed, in Salvations Reach, that they have the same thing, where one of the women taking care of Yoncy doesnt know if its a boy or a girl and gets corrected (being told its a girl) though it is during a firefight so she's excused


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have Necropolis paperback from 2000, page 41 is the quoted passage, and Yoncy is "he".....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> “Who are you?”
> 
> “I’m your Aunt Tona.”
> 
> ...


Someone should ask Abnett.


----------



## Run3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Doelago said:


> Someone should ask Abnett.


Send one of the brits here on the board to his house


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

OK, I asked him. Yoncy is a she.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> OK, I asked him. Yoncy is a she.


Well, we know the current Yoncy is a girl.

The question was the earlier designation of "he" a mistake or a plot twist in the making?


----------



## NicoDante (Jan 23, 2019)

Plot Twist!


----------

